# 16 bit windows subsystem error ?



## Nissi (Nov 6, 2004)

I'm trying to install a game but keep getting this error:

"C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\AUTOEXEC.NT. The system file is not suitable for running MS-DOS and Microsoft Windows applications, Choose 'Close' to terminate the application"

i get the initial autorun install window, then this error pops up, i looked in my system32 folder but did not find the AUTOEXEC.NT file, is it supposed to be there and thats why I'm getting the error, and if so, how can i get it back?

thanks


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

What version of Windows?


----------



## Nissi (Nov 6, 2004)

sorry, windows xp media edition, amd xp 2800 w/ 1500mb of pc2700, and a g4 otes 128 mb


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Go into the Windows folder, there is another folder in there called "Repair" which has a copy of the file, just copy it over the old one in the System32 folder.

or

Put in your Windows XP CD
From the command line type:
expand D:\i386\autoexec.nt_ c:\windows\system32\autoexec.nt


----------



## Nissi (Nov 6, 2004)

service pack 2, im fairly sure everything is up to date


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Or this link may be helpful: http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;324767


----------



## Nissi (Nov 6, 2004)

i copied the one over from the Repair folder and it seems to have taken care of it, thanks alot chief


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Excellent  

You're welcome


----------



## Arcadion (Sep 2, 2004)

This problem is typically caused by the Windows SyncroAd spyware software, it deletes the autoexec.nt file. This file is used to install and run a great many programs, including AVG anti-virus, Adobe Premier and Ace Payroll (which pays my wages, so I was pissed when SyncroAd got onto my boss's laptop ). You should remove SyncroAd first, then replace the autoexec.nt file. You can copy it from the repair folder or any other XP machine, afaik it doesn't change much (it's just a version of autoexec.bat).


----------



## colman77 (Jun 19, 2002)

Was anyone else aghast at the 1500MB OF RAM??? 

That's.... a lot.


----------



## Arcadion (Sep 2, 2004)

colman77 said:


> Was anyone else aghast at the 1500MB OF RAM???
> 
> That's.... a lot.


Heh. A friend of mine is replacing his 1.5GB RAM machine with a new one with 2GB. RAM is cheap these days...


----------



## pepemiami (Nov 30, 2004)

Nissi said:


> I'm trying to install a game but keep getting this error:
> 
> "C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\AUTOEXEC.NT. The system file is not suitable for running MS-DOS and Microsoft Windows applications, Choose 'Close' to terminate the application"
> 
> ...


----------



## TomMiller (Nov 10, 2004)

Arcadion said:


> This problem is typically caused by the Windows SyncroAd spyware software, it deletes the autoexec.nt file. This file is used to install and run a great many programs, including AVG anti-virus, Adobe Premier and Ace Payroll (which pays my wages, so I was pissed when SyncroAd got onto my boss's laptop ). You should remove SyncroAd first, then replace the autoexec.nt file. You can copy it from the repair folder or any other XP machine, afaik it doesn't change much (it's just a version of autoexec.bat).


How do I remove SyncroAd - I cannot seem to find it with pest patrol or spy-bot. Cant see anything called that using HijackThis either.

Any ideas?


----------



## memewing (Jan 21, 2005)

Cheeseball81 said:


> Go into the Windows folder, there is another folder in there called "Repair" which has a copy of the file, just copy it over the old one in the System32 folder.
> 
> or
> 
> ...


How do I find the windows folder ?


----------



## Kramer55 (Jan 18, 2005)

right click on start, explore, and windows should be one of the files


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

This may be of some help as well

XP Fix: http://www.visualtour.com/downloads/


----------



## nhroggio (Nov 14, 2004)

I had the same problem tonight when trying to run a cd. I searched and found the site mentioned by cheeseball and used the XP_Fix.EXE, it fixed the problem instantly.


----------



## memewing (Jan 21, 2005)

nhroggio said:


> I had the same problem tonight when trying to run a cd. I searched and found the site mentioned by cheeseball and used the XP_Fix.EXE, it fixed the problem instantly.


It worked like magic - thank you !!


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

You're welcome


----------



## regor62 (Dec 13, 2002)

I hope this helps most of you. I think the biggest problem is that once the "autoexec.nt", "config.nt" and "command.com" files have been fixed, they are getting changed by some rogue application ie...virus or torjan of some kind. I found this temp solution that did work for me but there is still the "rogue" program in my computer that still wants to change these files I'm just not giving it access. THE FIX!...

If your operating system is Windows XP Professional click on this link. http://homepage.ntlworld.com/spence.../XPProfiles.exe

If your operating system is Windows XP Home click on this link.
http://homepage.ntlworld.com/spence...XPHomeFiles.exe

If your operating system is Windows 2000 click on this link.
http://homepage.ntlworld.com/spence...ng/W2kFiles.exe

its a self extracting file and will replace the necessary files!


----------



## me_luky (Jan 31, 2005)

:up: thanks guys, I just had this problem and I coudnt get my school done without fixing it  so thanks again for all your help!


----------



## camperbrian (Feb 1, 2005)

when i go to the windows file there is only one file to click on once i open it and that file is system. how do i get to the repair file? :down:


----------



## micx3 (Feb 3, 2005)

Thank you so much for the "repair" file info! I had gone to Microsoft and they wanted to go into big detail about this and that to fix my problem. All I wanted to do was play SameGame. Wow. You are my hero for today! 



Cheeseball81 said:


> Go into the Windows folder, there is another folder in there called "Repair" which has a copy of the file, just copy it over the old one in the System32 folder.
> 
> or
> 
> ...


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)




----------



## scottwhitela (Feb 5, 2005)

Nissi said:


> I'm trying to install a game but keep getting this error:
> 
> "C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\AUTOEXEC.NT. The system file is not suitable for running MS-DOS and Microsoft Windows applications, Choose 'Close' to terminate the application"
> 
> ...


----------



## slackness (Dec 24, 2006)

whenever i try to put a picture on my screen saver the quality is poor,but if i am on the internet its okay,i think its running through explorer but how do i keep the quality if the internet is turned off,also i cannot open picture attachments through outlook i am running windows 2000. i,d be grateful for your help.


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

I'm closing this thread.

Anyone else with a similar problem please start a "New Thread".


----------

